# DIY versa button



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Saw this idea on another forum thought I'd share my version. After doing the rope mod to my climbing sticks. I have an old school aluminum hang on I'm goin to use. So I made versa buttons to use straps from lone wolf sticks. I used a 2 1/2-1/4 20 bolt, two 5/16 nuts ant a fender washer all grade 8. Drilled four holes two in top of stand and two at bottom. Put bolt ins in order u see in pics. Seems it will work for hanging stand a lot faster


----------



## Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

are these just to help hang the stand? If they are going to be used to actually hold the stand in place while you hunt I'd double or triple the biggest washer so it won't bend.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Carny said:


> are these just to help hang the stand? If they are going to be used to actually hold the stand in place while you hunt I'd double or triple the biggest washer so it won't bend.


I was thinking the same thing. Other than that, I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The washer should only be needed to contain the strap while installing the stand, once there is pressure on the strap the force should be pulling towards the stand NOT the washer. I would think this will work, nice to see you are using a harder grade bolt too.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm all for making things easier, but I can't help but think this is a very unsafe idea. Please wear a safety harness...!


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I've looked at this a little closer, and I personally wouldn't want to sit in that stand. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Lone Wolf's versa button (not plural) is used to attached both ends of the strap. By attaching both ends to the same buttom, the directional pressure put on the button is equalized. Using two buttons will result in equal pressure on each side of the stand's upright, and equal pressure to the outer edges of the steel tubing. Just my $.02, but I wouldn't feel comfortable sitting in it. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## snipediesel (Sep 9, 2012)

ndbwhunter said:


> I've looked at this a little closer, and I personally wouldn't want to sit in that stand. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Lone Wolf's versa button (not plural) is used to attached both ends of the strap. By attaching both ends to the same buttom, the directional pressure put on the button is equalized. Using two buttons will result in equal pressure on each side of the stand's upright, and equal pressure to the outer edges of the steel tubing. Just my $.02, but I wouldn't feel comfortable sitting in it. Hope it works out for you.


I agree


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

I think with grade 8 should be fine. Think of the bolts that hold a platform cable from top to bottom they are same size and probably not great 8 either. Plus I'm only around 130 lbs and thats soaking wet with bricks in my pockets probably


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Also not a bolt expert but shear strength is 4500 lbs and tensile strength is 150000 lbs. Sounds plenty strong enough to me


----------



## z71backroad (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd be more worried about the extra force on the tubing than the bolts.


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

First I agree that separating the bolts is less safe than having both loops on one bolt, but I would also use a bushing for a spacer rather than two nuts. It will be nicer on your loops than the corners of the nuts. The last thing you want is a corner to wear on your strap and weaken it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

The idea of a versa button is each strap end is pulling equally against the versa post. You have a one direction force on each versa post! Not good -Be safe


----------



## tlambert001 (Nov 9, 2015)

Any updates on how this worked out?
Can you find the ratchet straps with loops on each end instead of hooks?


----------



## CoyoteHunter920 (Aug 22, 2010)

Who has used this method for climbing sticks? It looks like it would work well

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jweir99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone seen good results with these?


----------

